# Fahrt ihr mit "vorschriftsmäßig" eingestelltem Sattel?



## Wurzelpiet (23. Dezember 2013)

Wie man die Sattelhöhe richtig einstellt, ist mir im Prinzip klar. Es gibt dazu eine Umrechnungsformel oder man stellt den Sattel so ein, dass bei der tiefsten Pedalstellung das Bein fast durchgestreckt ist. An sich komme ich damit auch gut zurecht und habe mich auch daran gewöhnt, beim Anhalten aus dem Sattel zu gehen, weil ich bei korrekt eingestellter Sattelhöhe mal nicht mal eben so bequem einen Fuß auf den Boden stellen kann.

In der Ebene und bergauf also alles kein Problem. Problematisch wird es für mich allerdings, wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bin und es plötzlich mal ein Stück steil bergab geht. Dann hatte ich schon mehrfach das Problem, dass der Schwerpunkt einfach zu hoch lag und ich beinahe nach vorne weggekippt wäre, weil ich aufgrund der Sattelhöhe nicht hinter den Sattel gehen konnte. Da ich hier in der Gegend aber keine Berge habe, sondern diese kurzen, aber doch steilen Bergabstücke relativ "spontan" im Wald auftauchen, kann ich jetzt auch nicht wie beim Downhillfahren vorher mal kurz den Sattel absenken und ihn hinterher wieder höher stellen (dann würde ich mehr am Sattel schrauben als fahren). 

Ich bin daher jetzt hingegangen und habe den Sattel etwas tiefer eingestellt, wodurch sich diese kurzen Steilstücke  zwar wesentlich entspannter fahren lassen, weil ich nicht mehr an der hinteren Sattelkante hängen bleibe. So wirklich optimal ist das in der Ebene oder Bergauf aber dann doch nicht.

Wie handhabt ihr das? Sattel entsprechend der Empfehlung eingestellt, oder doch lieber etwas tiefer, um bei Bedarf auch mal spontan hinter den Sattel gehen zu können?


----------



## dorfmann (23. Dezember 2013)

extra dafür gibt es verstellbare Sattelstützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (23. Dezember 2013)

Verstellbare Sattelstütze einbauen, spontan Knöpfchen drücken, glücklich sein.


----------



## Wurzelpiet (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte es befürchtet. Irgendwie bin ich, seitdem ich das Mountainbike habe, nur noch am Geld ausgeben für Komponenten, Klamotten etc.
Dabei hat mir mal jemand gesagt, Mountainbiken wäre eigentlich gar kein so teures Hobby


----------



## nepo (23. Dezember 2013)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> Ich hatte es befürchtet. Irgendwie bin ich, seitdem ich das Mountainbike habe, nur noch am Geld ausgeben für Komponenten, Klamotten etc.
> Dabei hat mir mal jemand gesagt, Mountainbiken wäre eigentlich gar kein so teures Hobby



Lass mich raten, derjenige hat ein 299 Euro Rad im Keller stehen, mit dem er "zufrieden ist"? Fahren tut er dreimal im Jahr zum Baggersee?
Oder fährt derjenige als Vergleichshobby fünfmal im Jahr mit dem Moped auf die Renne? Dann ist Mountainbike in der Tat billig.

Das mit dem Sattel handhabe ich mittlerweile so, dass mir einfach die Knie nicht weh tun. Stelle ich ihn so hoch ein wie "vorgeschrieben" schmerzen sie irgendwann. Bei zu tief aber auch...


----------



## Enrgy (23. Dezember 2013)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> Dabei hat mir mal jemand gesagt, Mountainbiken wäre eigentlich gar kein so teures Hobby




dann mußt du dart spielen. zusammen 60eu fürn gutes board und gute darts und du brauchst nicht mal rausgehen


----------



## Zaskar01 (24. Dezember 2013)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> Ich hatte es befürchtet. Irgendwie bin ich, seitdem ich das Mountainbike habe, nur noch am Geld ausgeben für Komponenten, Klamotten etc.
> Dabei hat mir mal jemand gesagt, Mountainbiken wäre eigentlich gar kein so teures Hobby



Du könntest auch einfach den Sattel per Hand hoch und runterstellen.  Mit ein wenig Übung bekommst du das Verstellen auch bei der Fahrt hin mittels Hand und Knieen.


----------



## Schnitte (24. Dezember 2013)

zur Not kann auch fahrtechnik helfen
siehe XC Worldcup Fahrer, die haben auch recht steile Zwischenstücke bergab und fahren auch mit hohen Sattel. Weiß auch gar nicht wo dein Problem ist?! Du bekommst deinen Arsch nicht hinter den Sattel? So hoch kann dein Sattel doch gar nicht sein?! Mit meinem XC Rad fahre ich auch alles mit hohen Sattel und habe kein Problem. Oder liegt es daran, dass du vielleicht mit deiner Shorts hängen bleibst und deswegen nicht hinter kommst?


----------



## bronks (24. Dezember 2013)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> Ich hatte es befürchtet ... Hobby


Das hängt auch davon ab, was es für ein Radl ist, mit welcher Gabel und v.a. wie Du darauf sitzt und ob es Dir paßt. U.a. können andere Lenker/Vorbau Wunder bewirken.


----------



## Wurzelpiet (24. Dezember 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, derjenige hat ein 299 Euro Rad im Keller stehen, mit dem er "zufrieden ist"? Fahren tut er dreimal im Jahr zum Baggersee?



Nee, eigentlich ist derjenige schon sehr ambitioniert, biked regelmäßig, fährt jedes Jahr eine Alpenüberquerung, dazu mehrere Kurztrips in die MIttelgebirge.
Allerdings ist "nicht teuer" wohl auch immer relativ...


----------



## Wurzelpiet (24. Dezember 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Weiß auch gar nicht wo dein Problem ist?! Du bekommst deinen Arsch nicht hinter den Sattel? So hoch kann dein Sattel doch gar nicht sein?! Mit meinem XC Rad fahre ich auch alles mit hohen Sattel und habe kein Problem. Oder liegt es daran, dass du vielleicht mit deiner Shorts hängen bleibst und deswegen nicht hinter kommst?



Nein, ich bleibe nicht mit der Hose am Sattel hängen. Der Sattel ist so eingestellt, dass mein Bein bei auf dem Pedal stehender Ferse fast komplett durchgedrückt ist, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze. Wenn ich nun hinter den Sattel gehen möchte (Pedale in 3/9 Uhr-Stellung), komme ich mein Gewicht nicht hinter/unter den Sattel verlagern, weil der Sattel irgendwie nach hinten "zu lang" ist. Ich komme also nicht über die hintere Kante des Sattels hinweg, dazu muss der Sattel tiefer stehen.

Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob eventuell ein kürzerer Vorbau helfen könnte oder ich den Sattel etwas weiter nach vorne verstellen sollte. Bei Letzterem würde dann allerdings die Beinstellung nicht mehr so gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (24. Dezember 2013)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> Nee, eigentlich ist derjenige schon sehr ambitioniert, biked regelmäßig, fährt jedes Jahr eine Alpenüberquerung, dazu mehrere Kurztrips in die MIttelgebirge.
> Allerdings ist "nicht teuer" wohl auch immer relativ...



Billig ist halt relativ. Mein Tip aus meinen Hardtail-Zeiten -wenn es für ne verstellbare Sattelstütze nicht reicht - auf jeden Fall nen Schnellspanner an die Stütze. Vorher einschätzen, wie technisch die Tour wird und entsprechen den Sattel 3 - 5 cm tiefer stellen. Damit kannst du immer noch gut Strecke machen, wirst dich aber wundern wieveil das an Beweglichkeit und Sicherheit bringt. Auf längeren technischen Abfahrten kann man den Sattell ggf. noch tiefer stellen. Hier im Ruhrgebiet ist das aber eher nervig, da immer viele kurze Abfahrten. 
In fast allen aktuellen Zeitschriften sind "zufällig" Stützen-Tests. Da kann man auch mal nach was preiswerterem Funktionalem gucken. Muß ja nicht immer das Teuerste sein.


----------



## berkel (24. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:

- Dein Sattel ist tatsächlich viel zu hoch, erscheint mir eigentlich unwahrscheinlich (Anhaltspukt: Schrittlänge x 0,883 = Distanz Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberkante Sattel).

- Deine körperliche Beweglichkeit ist so stark eingeschränkt, dass du nicht hinter den Sattel kommst.

- Du senkst den Sattel vor Abfahrten für mehr Sicherheit und Spaß ab, oder verbaust eine Verstellstütze.

- Du lernst mit hohem Sattel bergab zu fahren.


----------



## Jocki (24. Dezember 2013)

Kauf Dir das Fahrtechnikbuch von Brian Lopes. Da ist dein Geld bestens angelegt und es wird u.A. deine Frage geklärt.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (24. Dezember 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> siehe XC Worldcup Fahrer, die haben auch recht steile Zwischenstücke bergab und fahren auch mit hohen Sattel.



Ja, wie machen das eigentlich die XC Fahrer? Ich kann bei meinem hochgestellten Sattel entweder nur vor dem Sattel bleiben (zu weit vorne für steile Abfahrten) oder extrem weiter hinter den Sattel (da sind die Arme zum Lenker fast schon durchgestreckt und man kaum noch vernünftig lenken). Nur so leicht hinter den Sattel geht nicht, weil dann die Sattelkanten an der Seite mit der Innenseite meiner Oberschenkel kollidieren. Entweder sind die Schenkelscher zu fett oder der Sattel zu breit


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (24. Dezember 2013)

Also mein Sattel ist momentan eigentlich 3cm zu tief da ich die kürzere Kindshock genommen hab, mit der längeren hätte ichs dann net so versenken können dass der Sattel tief genug ist.
Hätte dann die gesamte Stütze wieder weiter reinschieben müssen, was mir aber auch wieder zu blöd gewesen wäre. 

Macht aber nix aus die 3cm merkt man beim Uphill eigentlich kaum, wenns irre steil wird gehts eh im stehen einfacher hoch, dann is der Sattel sowieso egal.


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich lasse meinen Sattel auch meistens oben.
http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/fahrtechnik-special/a442.html


> _*Das gesamte Fahrtechnik-Special finden Sie am Ende dieses Artikels als gratis PDF-Download. *_


Kostenfreie Registrierung erforderlich.
Ist auf Seite 5 schön erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (25. Dezember 2013)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ich lasse meinen Sattel auch meistens oben.
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/fahrtechnik-special/a442.html
> 
> Kostenfreie Registrierung erforderlich.
> Ist auf Seite 5 schön erklärt.



Dort ist der Sattel allerdings abgesenkt ...


----------



## SofusCorn (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab meinen 1-2 cm tiefer als er fürn durchgestrecktes Bein sein müsste. Dadurch komm ich hintern Sattel und auch mit beiden Fußspitzen aufn Boden. Das ist für mich der Effizienzverlust beim Trampeln wert und die Knie machen auch keine Probleme.
Bei zu krassen Sachen, mach ich aber lieber Sattel runter. Sattel in Bauch gerammt bekommen ist unschön.


----------



## Zeitzeuge (25. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen 1-2 cm tiefer als er fürn durchgestrecktes Bein sein müsste. Dadurch komm ich hintern Sattel und auch mit beiden Fußspitzen aufn Boden. Das ist für mich der Effizienzverlust beim Trampeln wert und die Knie machen auch keine Probleme.
> Bei zu krassen Sachen, mach ich aber lieber Sattel runter. Sattel in Bauch gerammt bekommen ist unschön.



Mach ich genauso.
So lange es nur der bauch ist, gehts doch noch.


----------



## CC. (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich wette, das ist ein XC Bike mit einer Race-Geo, also zu lang für den TE. Im leichten Gelände fahrbar, am ersten Buckel nicht mehr.
Du kannst gerne mal Deine Maße und das Bike posten, wir schauen dann mal drüber. 
Alternativ kürzeren Vorbau probieren und auch den Sattel mal 5mm nach vorne schieben.

Vorschriftsmäßig ist bei Einstellungen gar nix. Das sind maximal Faustformeln. Mein Sattel ist auch etwas tiefer als die Formel besagt...


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. Dezember 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Vorschriftsmäßig ist bei Einstellungen gar nix. Das sind maximal Faustformeln. Mein Sattel ist auch etwas tiefer als die Formel besagt...



Ich fahre den Sattel auch seit nem Jahr etwa 2 cm tiefer als ich das früher vom Rennrad kenne. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich nun leicht hinter den Satel komme sind verblüffenderweise meine Schmerzen im unteren Rücken komplett verschwunden.


----------



## hulster (26. Dezember 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Also mein Sattel ist momentan eigentlich 3cm zu tief da ich die kürzere Kindshock genommen hab, mit der längeren hätte ichs dann net so versenken können dass der Sattel tief genug ist.



??? - welche Kindshock? Gab/gibt es die nicht in 2,5 cm Abstufung. 100/125/150 mm?


----------



## Marc B (26. Dezember 2013)

Wegen der Budgetfrage: Variostützen bekommt man recht günstig zB. die Forca SPS (siehe Thread). Übrigens: Selbst Nino Schurter und Julien Absalon planen für die Zukunft Variostützen zu fahren im Worldcup, die müssen nur noch leicht genug werden. Haben beide in Interviews gesagt, da die Strecken immer heftiger werden. Sabine Spitz hat sich 2013 zwei mal schwer verletzt, ein Fahrfehler und sie ging über den Lenker- beim zweiten Sturz war ihr Position falsch, aber klar mit der Sattelhöhe müssen die Fahrer ja nach hinten gehen, da ihnen vertikal sonst kein Bewegungsspielraum zur Verfügung steht.



> Im „Sharka’s Playground“, einem der schwierigsten Streckenteile, hatte sie laut Bundestrainer Peter Schaupp, der die Szene ebenfalls beobachtete, ihren Körperschwerpunkt eine Idee zu weit hinten. „Sie war zu gestreckt und als das Vorderrad über den nächsten Absatz ging, da hat sie am Hinterrad einen Schlag bekommen“, erklärte Schaupp. Der minimale Positionsfehler wirkte sich drastisch aus. Spitz flog über den Lenker und prallte auf die Schulter.


 _Quelle: acrossthecountry.net_

Dieses Jahr gab es aufgrund der heftigen Strecken sehr sehr viele Verletzungen im Worldcup, weswegen einige Fahrer für 2014 VIEL Fahrtechnik trainieren werden 

Ride on 
Marc


----------



## Wurzelpiet (26. Dezember 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Vorschriftsmäßig ist bei Einstellungen gar nix. Das sind maximal Faustformeln. Mein Sattel ist auch etwas tiefer als die Formel besagt...



Weiß ich, deshalb habe ich "vorschriftsmaßig" ja auch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Ich sehe halt nur überall im Kollegenkreis, dass da mit so weit wie möglich ausgefahrenem Sattel gefahren wird, weil man angeblich nur so (natürlich auch "nur" in Verbindung mit Klickpedalen) den "runden Tritt" hinbekommt. Allerdings kann ich das selber garnicht so bestätigen, da ich mich mit tiefer eingestelltem Sattel wesentlich wohler und in schwierigen Situationen auch sicherer fühle. (Und eben bei so hoch ausgefahrenem Sattel nicht mehr vernünftig hinter den Sattel komme.) Von daher hat es mich einfach mal interessiert, wie es die Leute hier so handhaben.

Mein Rad ist übrigens kein XC Bike, sondern ein All Mountain mit einem wesentlich kürzeren Oberrohr, als das bei den XC-fahrenden Kollegen der Fall ist.


----------



## matscholino (26. Dezember 2013)

Die Einstellungswerte die man überall liest sind Grundeinstellungen.
Da jeder seine individuelle Anpassung braucht kann und muss davon abgewichen werden.
Das heißt Werkzeug einpacken ,Tour fahren und verschiedene Einstellungen probieren.
Nur so kommst du zu einer optimalen Lösung für dich.
Ich selbst fahre ohne den Sattel zu versenken fast alles.


----------



## SofusCorn (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube, die Idee bei der Einstellungsfausformel ist auch einfach, dass das Knie möglichst entlastet/geschont wird. Ich merk schon, wenn ich meinen Sattel 1cm niedriger stelle als momentan wie das Tretgefühl sich ändert und weniger bequem wird. Würde mich nicht weiter stören, wenn ich bei einem Test mit nochmal etwas niedrigerem sattel, nach einer Tour 1 Monat lang im linken Knie Schmerzen hatte. Ich glaube, das ist wirklich sehr individuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (26. Dezember 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> ??? - welche Kindshock? Gab/gibt es die nicht in 2,5 cm Abstufung. 100/125/150 mm?



Hab die 125er Dropzone 380mm lang.
Es gibt die noch in 420mm länge, das wäre aber zu lang gewesen.
Passen tuts aber trotzdem, die 3cm zu wenig sind ja die von der "Normeinstellung".


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Dezember 2013)

Bevor du den Sattel verschiebst ,versuchs erst mal mit nem kürzeren Vorbau,so kommst du dann automatisch weiter nach hinten und die Lenkung wird direkter ....das mit der Richtigen höhe hat doch nur was damit zu tun,das man die volle Kraft des Beines nutz un ddi eBelastung des Knies passt bzw keine schmerzen gibt  ..ich bin der Meinung ,das sollte schon ungefair passen ,aber das muss halt jeder selber wissen ...  ich zb hab keine Vario stütze und stelle halt jedes mal so den Sattel extrem tiefer ,weil ich beim "downhill" halt diese Luft untern hintern brauch ,um in evt not situationen genug platz zu haben


----------



## OldenBiker (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre den Sattel auch sehr hoch. Trotzdem komme ohne Probleme hinter den Sattel (notfalls bis auf den Reifen). Entweder ist Dein Vorbau zu lang, der Rahmen zu lang oder der Sattel zu weit hinten. Ansonsten kann's an mangelnder Fahrtechnik liegen.
Alle Formeln für die Sattelhöhe sind nur Grundregeln (wie schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde).
Ich habe die Sattelhöhe so gewählt, das mein gestreckt ist, wenn die ferse auf dem Pedal steht. Der Sattel ist soweit vorgeschoben, das mein Knie durch die Pedalachse geht (Pedal nach vorne). Für mich optimal. 
weitere Faktoren, die die Grundregeln ein wenig ausser Kraft setzen, sind Arm- und Oberkörperlänge. Sind die zu kurz, muss über die Rahmen- oder Vorbaulänge nachgedacht werden.


----------



## cännondäler__ (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Wurzelpiet,
die Sache mit dem fast durchgestrecktem Bein, wenn die Ferse auf dem tiefgestellten Pedal steht, ist meiner Erfahrung nach schon wichtig für die Kraftübertragung. Jetzt kommen aber die anderen, z.T. schon genannten Faktoren hinzu, die Deine Fahrposition beeinflussen. Das alte Schema mit dem "langen" Oberrohr und dem langen Vorbau sowie der brutalen Sattelüberhöhung bei CC-Bikes ist allerdings langsam aber sicher überholt. Ich habe jedenfalls Bauklötze gestaunt, als ich Tanja Zakelj das erste Mal bei einem Weltcuprennen gesehen habe und am Ende der Saison hatte sie den Gesamt-WC in der Tasche. Tanja sitzt extrem aufrecht und extrem weit vorne und ihr Lenkerniveau ist höher als der Sattel. Damit hat sie keine Probleme hinter den Sattel zu kommen. Auch bei den Männern fällt mir gleich Marco Fontana ein, der sehr aufrecht und sehr erfolgreich unterwegs ist sowie bergab einer der schnellsten. 
Daher habe ich Schritt für Schritt auch die Umstellung gewagt und zuerst den Vorbau von ca. 130 auf 80mm verkürzt. Den Vorbau mußte ich nicht umdrehen, da ich auch so keine Sattelüberhöhung hatte. Später hat mir ein Trainer geraten den Sattel um einiges weiter nach vorne zu schieben. Dadurch kam ich nochmal um einiges aufrechter (Sattelstütze ohne Versatz). Das mit der Kniescheibe und dem Lot durch die Pedalachse gilt übrigens für HINTER der Kniescheibe und wird auch nicht so eng gesehen, im Zweifel lieber einen Tick zu weit vorne. 
Die Effekte waren:
- man ist viel beweglicher auf dem Bike, auch in der Bewegung hinter den Sattel!
- Serpentinen bergauf fahre ich seither auf der Sattelspitze aufrecht sitzend mit deutlich engerem Radius als früher mit nach vorne gebeugtem Oberkörper damit das Bike nicht abhebt
- es kommt mehr Luft an die Lunge durch den geraderen Rücken
Der Trainer meinte, daß sich die Muskulatur nach ein paar Wochen an die neue Position gewöhnt hat und so war es auch.
Ich kann Dir also nur raten Schritt für Schritt eine "kompaktere" Position zu probieren, egal on CC- oder AM-Bike.
cännondäler


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Januar 2014)

^^
Ich mag das kompaktere eh lieber.
Ich fahre deshalb seit 2005 mein cube AMS 100 in S und mein Headline seit 2012 auch in S.
Mit 172cm und SL 83cm könnte ich auch M fahren, allerdings liegt mir das nicht.


----------



## OldenBiker (7. Januar 2014)

Lange Vorbauten und extreme Sattelüberhöhung, etc. sind mit Sicherheit nicht überholt. Es kommt immer auf den Fahrer an.
Egal wie extrem manche Sitzpositionen (meine eingeschlossen) sind, solange sich der Fahrer damit auf dem Bike wohlfühlt,
ist es auch perfekt. Und wenn ich den Sattel tiefer stellen muss, um z.B. einen Absatz runter zu kommen, dann muss ich den nicht fahren. Oder ich muss meine Fahrtechnik verbessern.
Sehr viele der heutigen Biker sind durch die Technik doch sehr verwöhnt. Und überall runter kommen ohne mal abzusteigen muss auch nicht wirklich sein. es geht doch meist nur noch darum, möglichst schnell runterheizen zu können. Die Technik machst schon. Ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck. Einfach mal ein starres Bike schnappen und des könnens wegen 'nen verblockten Trail zu fahren, kommt doch kaum noch einem in den Sinn.

Das diverse Bike-Magazine was anderes erzählen, ist normal. Leider glauben die meisten, daß das, was dort geschrieben wird, Gesetz ist.


----------



## scratch_a (7. Januar 2014)

An meinem Winterrad (HT) habe ich keine Sattelstütze und fahre oft mit hohem Sattel.
Es ist zwar so, dass ich damit so ziemlich alles fahre, was ich mit meinem Fully und Vario-Sattelstütze auch fahre, aber der Spaß und Beweglichkeit geht dabei schon deutlich verloren.
Also machbar ist vieles, aber da es mir beim Biken in erster Linie um Spaß geht und nicht um Zeit, fahr ich lieber bergabwärts mit abgesenkten Sattel.

Und als Anfänger war es mir wichtig den Sattel unten zu haben, damit ich mich überhaupt gewisse Wege runter getraut habe und Sicherheit zu haben. Jetzt geht es mir wie gesagt mehr um Spaß (und den sieht man bei so manchen "XC-Racern" nicht so ganz).


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Januar 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und als Anfänger war es mir wichtig den Sattel unten zu haben, damit ich mich überhaupt gewisse Wege runter getraut habe und Sicherheit zu haben.



So ist es mir auch ergangen. "Sattel runter" gibt bei Unsicherheit erst einmal mehr Sicherheit. Und wenn ich die betreffende Schlüsselstelle ein paar mal gefahren bin, ist sie mit der Zeit auch mit hohem Sattel kein Problem mehr.



> Jetzt geht es mir wie gesagt mehr um Spaß (und den sieht man bei so manchen "XC-Racern" nicht so ganz).


Es ist ja auch bekannt, dass die böhsen XC-Racer zum Lachen immer in den Keller gehen

Aber Spass ist ja relativ. Mir machts imme Spass, wenn ich mit meinem ollen Eisenhaufen schon den Trail ein Stück runter bin und die anderen oben noch dabei sind zu überlegen, wie sie denn jetzt für *diese* Abfahrt ihr Setup einstellen


----------



## OldenBiker (8. Januar 2014)

Als ich noch zu den Anfängern gehörte, ist der  Sattel auch oft genug abgesenkt worden. Nur war das auf Dauer ein wenig nervig. In den 90ern gab's noch keine absenkbaren Sattelstützen. Also entweder vor jeder schwierigen Stelle anhalten und Sattel runter oder man lernte es, mit normaler Sattelhöhe ohne anhalten runter. Deswegen fahre ich alles, was ich fahren kann, mit (für mich) normaler Sattelhöhe. 
Für mich geht der Spass teilweise schon vor Tourstart los, wenn einige erstmal ihr Fahrwerk auf die kommenden Trails abstimmen müssen. Und richtig spassig wird's für mich, wenn ich Fullyfahrer dabei habe, die trotz Federung und absenkbarer Stütze absteigen müssen, während ich ohne allem Schnickschnack fahre.
Nicht daß das falsch verstanden wird, ich bin kein Überbiker und ich habe auch nichts gegen neue Technik am Bike. Wenn jemand mit abgesenkter/absenkbarer Stütze fährt, weil er sich dann sicherer fühlt, wird ja alles richtig gemacht. Und ich gebe anderen auch gerne Tips, wie man Schlüsselstellen fährt, falls es trotz aller Technik am Bike nicht klappt. 
Meine persönlichen Proiritäten liegen aber in der Fahrtechnik. Es gibt auf meine Touren, immer wieder mal Stellen, an denen ich doch absteigen muss. Nicht wegen zu hohem Sattel und mangels Können, sondern wegen der Kopfsache.
Die perfekte Sattelhöhe ist also die, mit der man sich in der jeweiligen Fahrsituation sicher fühlt, egal, ob die Stütze abgesenkt wird oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (8. Januar 2014)

Das hört sich für mich so an: 
"Haha, du kriegst die Pizza im Ofen nicht knusprig, damals haben wir das auf ner Steinplatte im Garten schon hingekriegt."


----------



## cännondäler__ (8. Januar 2014)

@OldenBiker:
Das mit dem "überholt" von langen Vorbauten und deutlicher Sattelüberhöhung war von mir eher so gemeint: Während es früher für CC-Racer fast so eine Art Religion war so herumzufahren, weicht dieses Denken immer mehr auf. Aber Du hast schon recht, es kommt auf den Fahrer und dort häufig auch auf die Körperproportionen an. Das mit dem "Wohlfühlen" ist ja gut und schön, sollte aber nicht davon abhalten mal was anderes zu probieren. Ich habe mich auf meiner Streckbank auch jahrelang "wohlgefühlt", dahin mag ich heute aber nicht mehr zurück. Häufig konnte ich früher meine Fahrtechnik gar nicht überall umsetzen weil die Geometrie im Weg war; und zum absenken des Sattels bin ich meist zu faul und bleibe lieber im Fahrfluss. Die am Markt befindlichen absenkbaren Stützen passen für mich auch nicht wirklich an ein Sorglos-Bike (könnte sich mit der Movelock ändern...).
cännondäler


----------



## Wurzelpiet (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe mittlerweile an meinem Bike die Sattelstütze deutlich abgesenkt (ist jetzt nur noch knapp auf dem Niveau des Lenkers, statt wie vorher deutlich drüber) und ich muss sagen, dass ich jetzt um einiges sicherer unterwegs bin. Das liegt sicherlich auch daran, dass ich Anfänger bin und über keine besonders gute Fahrtechnik verfüge, aber nachdem ich den Sattel heruntergeschraubt habe und von Klickpedalen auf Flats und Fiveten Impact umgestiegen bin, traue ich mich auch an Passagen heran, wo ich vorher abgestiegen bin und bin auch auf rutschigen und verwurzelten Trails deutlich mutiger unterwegs. 

Und mit dem niedrigeren Sattel kann ich auch endlich das "heavy feet - light hands"-Konzept umsetzen, was vorher mit der deutlichen Sattelüberhöhung einfach nicht ging, weil zuviel Gewicht auf dem Lenker lag. (Wobei ich die Angriffsposition noch immer nicht so hinbekomme, wie sie im Fahrtechnikbuch von Lopes beschrieben ist. Auf den Fotos hat der ja echt den Rücken komplett in der Horizontalen und die Hüften sind auf der gleichen Höhe wie die Schultern. Ich hatte zwischendurch auch das Gefühl, ich hätte 'ne tolle Angriffsposition, aber ein Blick auf meinen Schatten hat mich doch eines Besseren belehrt...)


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2014)

Wann genau wollt Ihr denn so richtig "hinter den Sattel" gehen?  Außer bei einer Bremsübung bzw. Notbremsen sollte man es in vielen Situationen eher vermeiden aktiv hinter den Sattel zu gehen und z.B. in Steilstufen bergab zwar das Bike in die Neigung abkippen lassen (seitlich fotografiert könnte das aussehen, als ob man aktiv nach hinten geht, tut man aber nicht), jedoch nicht selber aktiv nach hinten gehen, sondern eher einen tiefen Schwerpunkt einnehmen und die Arme gebeugt lassen. Mit zu weit nach hinten platzierten Schwerpunkt hat man zu wenig Kontrolle und Traktion am Vorderrad und ist in einer ungünstigen Ausgangsposition (über dem Hinterrad hängend). Mit Sattel oben hat man kaum Spielraum um tief zu gehen, außer man geht nach hinten - wo wir wieder bei dem alten Problem wären...




_Sabine Spitz hat den Sattel immer oben (Bild: Petejupp - zur Galerie: KLICK_ )


----------



## Wurzelpiet (9. Januar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wann genau wollt Ihr denn so richtig "hinter den Sattel" gehen?  Außer bei einer Bremsübung bzw. Notbremsen sollte man es in vielen Situationen eher vermeiden aktiv hinter den Sattel zu gehen und z.B. in Steilstufen bergab zwar das Bike in die Neigung abkippen lassen



Wenn ich aber den Sattel so hoch eingestellt habe, dass bei unten stehendem Pedal das Bein fast durchgedrückt ist, dann kann ich an Steilstufen eben nicht mal eben so das Bike abkippen lassen, weil dann der Sattel im Weg ist. Bleibe ich aber auf/über dem Sattel, fühlt sich das ziemlich schnell nicht mehr gut an, weil ich merke, dass mein Gewicht das ganze Bike nach vorne rüber zieht. Fühlt sich für mich dann so an, als sitze ich ziemlich hilflos auf dieser wahnsinnig hohen Sattelstütze und kann kaum aktiv eingreifen. Das Herunterstellen des Sattels hat für mich da eindeutig was gebracht, auch wenn ich unter Racing-Gesichtspunkten vielleicht eine bessere Kraftübertragung mit höherem Sattel hätte. Da ich aber ohnehin nur aus Spaß fahre und nicht, weil ich schneller sein will als irgendwer anderes, ist mir das ziemlich egal.

Optimal wäre wahrscheinlich wirklich nur eine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze. Dass Profis, die schon ewig lange Mountainbike fahren und über entsprechende Technik verfügen, das auch alles mit hohem Sattel können, will ich garnicht bestreiten. Ich kann das auf jeden Fall Stand heute nicht.


----------



## SofusCorn (9. Januar 2014)

@Wurzelpiet
Ich glaube, er behauptet auch garnicht das Gegenteil.

Ich hätt auch gerne eine absenkbare Sattelstütze. Wenns die irgendwann mal für 30 Euro funktionierend gibt, schlage ich zu.
Diese Leute, die mit hohem Sattel schwierige Stellen schaffen, sehen für mich persönlich nicht so aus, als ob sie Spaß daran haben. Die Arme und Beine sind sehr gestreckte, die ganze Haltung wirkt verkrampft und total unflexibel (siehe cc-race Bild oben. Ich finde das sieht total furchtbar aus). Mit MTB fahren verbinde ich eine lockere lässige Art Gelände zu fahren und die Freude sowas fahren zu können. Und nicht: ohje, da gehts steil/schwierig runter, ich will aber nicht den Sattel absenken, zum Glück schaff ich das schon mit Sattel oben.

Wenns der Fortschritt also möglich macht, sehe ich nichts verwerfliches an so einer absenkbaren Stütze, sondern eher im Gegenteil.  "Leute verlassen sich nur auf Technik" zieht, meiner Meinung nach, in diesem Fall nicht.

déjà vu. So eine Diskussion gabs doch schon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/steile-abfahrten-ohne-sattel-abzusenken.648975/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (10. Januar 2014)

Naja, es gibt schon günstige für < 200€. Wenn man das Geld in irgendwas am Bike investieren will, dann ist eine Vario-Stütze meiner Meinung nach das sinnvollste was man sich anschaffen kann.


----------



## dorfmann (10. Januar 2014)

Für den ambitionierten Hobbyradfahrer reicht die Forca SPS400,
kostet 99,00 Euronen und macht was sie soll, den Sattel hoch oder runter


----------



## MrMapei (10. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Idee bei der Einstellungsfausformel ist auch einfach, dass das Knie möglichst entlastet/geschont wird. Ich merk schon, wenn ich meinen Sattel 1cm niedriger stelle als momentan wie das Tretgefühl sich ändert und weniger bequem wird.


Die Idee, die hinter der optimalen Sattelhöhe steckt, hängt auch mit der optimalen Kraftübertragung zusammen. Ist der Sattel zu niedrig, dann kannst du nicht lang genug nach unten treten und verschenkst somit Kraft, die dich vorwärts bringt. Ist er zu hoch, dann umgekehrt.
Unabhängig davon, ob ein tiefer Sattel für das (steile) bergab fahren mehr Sicherheit bringt, war mein Sattel immer so eingestellt, dass ich ein optimales Gefühl beim Treten habe.  Wenn es dann mal eine längere Zeit sehr steil bergab ging, habe ich den Schnellspanner gelöst und den Sattel abgesenkt. Das geht sogar im Fahren.
Ein zu niedriger Sattel führt bei mir auch zu einer schnelleren Ermüdung der Muskulatur, was *meinen* persönlichen Fahrspaß deutlich reduziert.
Inzwischen habe ich ein neues Rad mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze. Die war da halt dabei ....


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. Januar 2014)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> Und mit dem niedrigeren Sattel kann ich auch endlich das "heavy feet - light hands"-Konzept umsetzen, was vorher mit der deutlichen Sattelüberhöhung einfach nicht ging, weil zuviel Gewicht auf dem Lenker lag. (Wobei ich die Angriffsposition noch immer nicht so hinbekomme, wie sie im Fahrtechnikbuch von Lopes beschrieben ist. Auf den Fotos hat der ja echt den Rücken komplett in der Horizontalen und die Hüften sind auf der gleichen Höhe wie die Schultern. Ich hatte zwischendurch auch das Gefühl, ich hätte 'ne tolle Angriffsposition, aber ein Blick auf meinen Schatten hat mich doch eines Besseren belehrt...)



Ich habe letztes Jahr auch mit dieser "Attackposition" herumprobiert. Am Anfang fühlt sich das ziemlich blöd an - ich hatte das Gefühl, das Gewicht viel zu weit vorne zu haben und den Kopf irgendwo vor zu rammen. Aber mit der Zeit klappt das richtig gut, denn "Kopf vorne" heisst nicht "Schwerpunkt vorne". Ich habe jetzt viel mehr Spielraum um das Rad unter mir "tanzen" zu lassen.


----------



## Wurzelpiet (12. Januar 2014)

[quote="DerBergschreck, post: 11650308, member: 33588"Aber mit der Zeit klappt das richtig gut, denn "Kopf vorne" heisst nicht "Schwerpunkt vorne". Ich habe jetzt viel mehr Spielraum um das Rad unter mir "tanzen" zu lassen.[/quote]

Ich weiß nur nicht, wie man das hinbekommt, dass Schultern und Hüfte quasi auf einer Höhe sind. Auf den Fotos im Fahrtechnikbuch von Brian Lopes sieht das ja so aus, als würde er den Oberkörper quasi im 90 Grad Winkel abknicken. Wen ich das versuche und glaube, dass ich das richtig toll hinbekomme, brauche ich nur einen Blick auf meinen Schatten zu werfen, dann sehe ich, dass das Ganze doch eher nach rundem Buckel als nach sauberer Attack-Position aussieht.


----------



## Noeps (12. Januar 2014)

Ich hab die Forca sps400 und find sie gut. Nicht mehr ohne


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Januar 2014)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht, wie man das hinbekommt, dass Schultern und Hüfte quasi auf einer Höhe sind. Auf den Fotos im Fahrtechnikbuch von Brian Lopes sieht das ja so aus, als würde er den Oberkörper quasi im 90 Grad Winkel abknicken. Wen ich das versuche und glaube, dass ich das richtig toll hinbekomme, brauche ich nur einen Blick auf meinen Schatten zu werfen, dann sehe ich, dass das Ganze doch eher nach rundem Buckel als nach sauberer Attack-Position aussieht.



Einfach mit ner zweiten Person im Stand üben. Er/sie hält dein Rad am Lenker fest und gibt dir Rückmeldung, wo die Position noch nicht stimmt.


----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2014)

Das mit der Attack-Position haben wir heute auch wieder probiert. Geht wirklich am Besten, wenn ein anderer neben dran ist und korrigieren kann.
Wir denken, dass man mit der Hüfte weiter nach hinten muss, damit man sauber über den Rad steht und vorne tief runter kommt. Steht so auch auf S.47 "Hips Back, Torso Level".


----------



## berkel (12. Januar 2014)

Ich finde die von Lee im Buch gezeigte flache/horizontale Rückenhaltung übertrieben/extrem. Das ist eher eine CC-Haltung, da bedingt durch den hohen Sattel und den meist tiefen Lenker. Von den Top DH-Fahrern fährt keiner mit einem so flachen Rücken. Es gibt Fahrsituationen wo man in dieser Position ist, aber als Grundposition sehe ich da keinen Sinn bzw. keine Notwendigkeit. Ist aber auch eine individuelle Sache, auch top-Fahrer haben nicht alle den gleichen Stil.
Wichtig ist vor allem, dass man mit Körperspannung auf dem Bike steht und nicht wie einer nasser Sack drauf hängt (aber auch nicht verkrampft) und eben zentral bleiben.


----------



## Wurzelpiet (13. Januar 2014)

Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich hatte schon gedacht, alle würden mit so einem horizontalen Rücken fahren und ich wäre der einzige, der zu blöde dazu ist.
Sicherer ist man mit so einer Körperspannung aber auf jeden Fall unterwegs. Ich bin anfangs immer im Sattel sitzend gefahren und dabei eher zum Spielball des Trails geworden, als dass ich selbst aktiv gefahren wäre. Aber diese Position ist jetzt eher etwas, um damit einen Trail herunterzugleiten, oder? Ich meine, mit so perfekt horizontal ausgerichtetem Oberkörper kann man doch kaum noch vernünftig in die Pedale treten, oder? Ich hab's zumindest versucht und musste nach kürzester Zeit aufgeben, weil es eben megaanstrenged war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (15. Januar 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich finde die von Lee im Buch gezeigte flache/horizontale Rückenhaltung übertrieben/extrem. Das ist eher eine CC-Haltung, da bedingt durch den hohen Sattel und den meist tiefen Lenker. Von den Top DH-Fahrern fährt keiner mit einem so flachen Rücken. Es gibt Fahrsituationen wo man in dieser Position ist, aber als Grundposition sehe ich da keinen Sinn bzw. keine Notwendigkeit. Ist aber auch eine individuelle Sache, auch top-Fahrer haben nicht alle den gleichen Stil.
> Wichtig ist vor allem, dass man mit Körperspannung auf dem Bike steht und nicht wie einer nasser Sack drauf hängt (aber auch nicht verkrampft) und eben zentral bleiben.



Würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, dass das zu Fehlern verleiten, wer das Gefühl nicht kennt, dass dahinter stehen soll:

Heavy feets, light hands.

Da bekommt man bei horizontalen Rücken leicht zu viel Gewicht auf Voderrad. Verdeutlichen soll die Übertreibung eigentlich nur, dass die Arme gut gebeugt sein sollen. Breit wegen Kontrolle, gebeugt wegen ausgleichen. 
Da sind aber jetzt von Sattelposition zu Fahrtechnik gekommen. Und ein selbiges Training würde ich dann an dieser Stelle empfehlen.


----------



## berkel (15. Januar 2014)

Lee hat auf seinen meisten Fahrbildern einen sehr flachen Rücken, ist wohl sein Stil. Ich finde es eher nicht sinnvol in der Grundposition die Arme zu sehr zu beugen, da man in der Regel die Arme stärker Anziehen muss um Hindernisse auszugleichen, als dass man sie in Mulden Strecken muss. Zudem zieht man zum VR Anheben mit gestreckten Armen.

Fabien Barel (Fabien Barel Video Channel) ist z.B. viel aufrechter (siehe Grundposition 1:30min):


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. Januar 2014)

Barel fährt sein Bike sehr übers Heck. Wahrscheinlich gibts deswegen die Forward-Geometrie von ihm


----------



## cdF600 (23. Januar 2014)

Hatte früher an meinem Enduro keine verstellbare Stütze und bin fast alles mit ausgezogener Stütze gefahren (anhalten und verstellen hat mich genervt). Fahre jetzt seit ca 2 Jahren eine verstellbare Stütze. Das Schlüsselerlebnis war, als meine Stütze mal defekt war. Sie ließ sich nicht mehr absenken! Ich bin mir bergab fast wie der letzte Anfänger vorgekommen. Wenn man es mal gewöhnt ist, merkt man erst wie locker und entspannt man Abfahrten angeht wenn die Stütze abgesenkt ist. Ich möchte nicht mehr ohne fahren. Halte ich inzwischen für eine Investition die richtig viel bringt. Wichtiger als irgendwelcher Leichtbaukram, dessen Effekt sich man einreden muß um die Investition zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Verstellbare Sattelstützen sind besonders mit Lenkerfernbedienung sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Verstellbare Sattelstützen sind besonders mit Lenkerfernbedienung sehr sinnvoll.


 
...solange sie nicht wegen eines Defekts gerade eingschickt wurden, was leider nicht so selten ist.


----------



## bronks (12. Februar 2014)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hatte früher ...


Jaja, hatte früher! Das waren die guten alten Zeiten.

Ich kenne Leute, welche ursprünglich noch relativ fit waren. Diese kauften sich, aus Bequemlichkeit, ein elektrisch unterstüztes Radl. Also aus wohl dem gleichen Grund, wie Du Deine absenkbare Stütze. Deren Fitness, ist dank Technik, genauso vergammelt, wie deine Fahrtechnik. Bravo!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. Februar 2014)

ich kenne Leute die haben sich ein E-Bike gekauft und sind fitter wie früher!
Un nu?

Früher gabs auch kein ESP und ABS... fahren wir deshalb jetzt alle schlechter Auto?


----------



## SofusCorn (12. Februar 2014)

Wenn man so argumentiert, ist auch jede Federung am MTB ein ganz böser Technikfortschritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Februar 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Jaja, hatte früher! Das waren die guten alten Zeiten.


Heute ist die gute alte Zeit von morgen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Februar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ich kenne Leute die haben sich ein E-Bike gekauft und sind fitter wie früher!
> Un nu?



Kommt drauf an, aus welcher Richtung man kommt. Ist man vorher überhaupt kein Rad gefahren, ist ein E-Bike ein Fortschritt. Ist man vorher ein normales Rad gefahren, ist ein E-Bike ein Rückschritt.

Mit der Technik ist es einfach die persönliche Grundeinstellung. Wenn ein Problem kommt, halte ich dagegen oder weiche ich aus. Dagegen halten heisst, an sich selbst zu arbeiten, trainieren, verbessern Gesundheit optimieren. Ausweichen heisst in Technik investieren, welche die Fähigkeiten, die ich beginne zu verlieren, ersetzt. Man hat die Wahl.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Februar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ausweichen heisst in Technik investieren, welche die Fähigkeiten, die ich beginne zu verlieren, ersetzt. Man hat die Wahl.


Prima, also wirst du dir früh genug den Hals brechen wollen, um nicht zum Ausweichen genötigt zu werden?


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Februar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Prima, also wirst du dir früh genug den Hals brechen wollen, um nicht zum Ausweichen genötigt zu werden?



Ich habe nicht erwartet, dass jeder das versteht.


----------



## OldenBiker (20. Februar 2014)

Den Hals brechen kann man sich auch mit der ganzen fortschrittlichen Technik. Ich fahre immer noch vorsintflutlich ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze und ohne Federung. Und man staune, mein Hals ist noch ganz.
Ich hab nix gegen neue Technik. Ob sie immer Sinn machen, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich persönlich lehne absenkbare Sattelstützen ab. Leider wollen die meisten nicht mehr absteigen und müssen überall fahren können. Das she ich anders, aber vielleicht gehöre ich ja zu einer aussterbenden art, die der Meinung ist, das man nicht alles fahren muss und hin und wieder absteigen nicht schadet.


----------



## RetroRider (20. Februar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Sattel auch seit nem Jahr etwa 2 cm tiefer als ich das früher vom Rennrad kenne. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich nun leicht hinter den Satel komme sind verblüffenderweise meine Schmerzen im unteren Rücken komplett verschwunden.


Ich hab mir mal das hier reingezogen:




und anschließend in der Praxis ausprobiert. Also als ich das Gefühl hatte, zu viel Druck auf den Händen zu haben, unterwegs den Sattel weiter nach hinten geneigt. Und war danach tatsächlich schneller und kräfesparender unterwegs. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber wenn der Sattel zu weit nach hinten geneigt ist, bekomme ich auch Schmerzen im unteren Rücken.

Zusammenfassung:
/ Sattel zu weit nach hinten geneigt: Rückenschmerzen
- Sattel gerade: Alles bestens
\ Sattel zu weit nach vorne geneigt: Kräftezehrende Ausgleichshaltung, Druck auf den Händen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Februar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Mit der Technik ist es einfach die persönliche Grundeinstellung. Wenn ein Problem kommt, halte ich dagegen oder weiche ich aus. Dagegen halten heisst, an sich selbst zu arbeiten, trainieren, verbessern Gesundheit optimieren. *Ausweichen heisst in Technik investieren, welche die Fähigkeiten, die ich beginne zu verlieren, ersetzt.* Man hat die Wahl.





OldenBiker schrieb:


> Das she ich anders, aber vielleicht gehöre ich ja zu einer aussterbenden art, die der Meinung ist, das man nicht alles fahren muss und hin und wieder absteigen nicht schadet.


Du weichst vernünftig aus, weil du dich mit schwindenden Fähigkeiten arrangieren kannst. Bergschreck nicht. Damit wird er irgendwann vor der von mir aufgezeigten Alternative stehen. Was anderes habe ich damit nicht gemeint.
Übrigens baut man auch trotz Technik und trotz Training ab.


----------



## OldenBiker (20. Februar 2014)

Das merke ich schon. Bin mit 45 ja nicht mehr der jüngste. Aber solange ich die alten Knochen noch über den Sattel bekomme, bin ich auch mit dem Bike unterwegs, ohne großen technischen Schnick Schnack.
Und das man nicht immer alles fahren muss, ist 'ne Grundeinstellung von mir. Das Bike ist für mich nicht nur zum sinnlosen rumheizen nach dem Motto: höher, schneller, weiter. Ich will auch nebenbei noch Natur erleben. Jeder hat eben spass auf seine Weise.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (21. Februar 2014)

*bronks*: dass die fahrtechnik aufgrund einer angemessen tiefen, oder gar verstellbaren sattelposition, schlechter wird, ist das exakte gegenteil von dem, was ich an mir selbst und an anderen beobachtet habe. früher wollte ich auch alles mit hoher sattelstütze fahren, ich fand es cool und hab mich besser gefühlt als andere, weil ichs ja mit meinem alten cc-hobel und ohne den ganzen modernen scheiß auch geschafft habe. aber dann hab ich mal ein bisschen reflektiert und versucht, meinen damaligen fahrstil zu verbessern und zwar mit allem, was recht ist. also neue teile (lenker, vorbau, reifen...), position verändert und sattelstütze bergab runter (aber immer noch mit 80mm stahlhardtail. mit der zeit hab ich begonnen, völlig anders rad zu fahren. dadurch, dass man nicht andauernd den sattel knapp vor oder unter sich hat, kommt man weg vom klassischen radfahren und erst richtig hin zum aktiven mountainbiken. statt wie vorher nen absatz runterzueiern, mach ich eben mittlerweile davor vllt nen kleinen manual und dann nen hübschen drop draus. die ganze abfahrtstechnick, die über sicher runterkommen hinausgeht, erschließt sich meiner meinung nach einfach erst mit der, durch die tiefe position des sattels ermöglichte, aktive und flexible haltung auf dem rad. wie will man denn über baumstämme hoppen, böschungen als wallride benutzen oder absätze wegdrücken mit ner hohen sattelstütze? nen wirklich lockeren, aktiven fahrstil hab ich live, aber auch von profis noch nie mit nem hohen sattel gesehn (wobei sich jetzt über martin ashton streiten ließe, aber da denke ich sind wir uns einig, dass das einfach nen extremfall darstellt). ich will niemanden einreden, mit nem niedrigen sattel zu fahren, der damit glücklich ist, (OldenBiker) aber dass einem die fahrtechnik deswegen automatisch vergammelt, ist einfach blödsinn.


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Februar 2014)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Den Hals brechen kann man sich auch mit der ganzen fortschrittlichen Technik. Ich fahre immer noch vorsintflutlich ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze und ohne Federung. Und man staune, mein Hals ist noch ganz.



Da gehts mir ähnlich. Bin auch ohne Federung und versenkbare Sattelstütze unterwegs.



> Ich hab nix gegen neue Technik. Ob sie immer Sinn machen, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich persönlich lehne absenkbare Sattelstützen ab. Leider wollen die meisten nicht mehr absteigen und müssen überall fahren können. Das she ich anders, aber vielleicht gehöre ich ja zu einer aussterbenden art, die der Meinung ist, das man nicht alles fahren muss und hin und wieder absteigen nicht schadet.



Ich finde es angenehm, nicht so oft absteigen zu müssen. Absenkbare Sattelstützen bringen aber in steilen, technischen, also langsam gefahrenen Stücken kaum einen Vorteil, weil man dann sowieso mit dem Gewicht so weit hinten ist, dass der hohe Sattel nicht stört. Spannend ist es bei moderatem Gefälle auf kurvigen Trails: hier kann man mit tiefem Sattel mehr Speed machen - ist mir aber nicht so wichtig, weil ich keine Rennen fahre und die Leute, mit denen ich fahre auch mit abgesenktem Sattel kaum schneller unterwegs sind. Wenn Top-Fahrtechniker unterwegs sind, sieht die Sache vielleicht anders aus.

Wenn die versenkbaren Sattelstützen in meinem Bekanntenkreis mal ein Jahr lang ohne Defekt durchhalten, kaufe ich mir auch mal eine. Hat aber bisher keine geschafft


----------



## Marc B (22. Februar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenn die versenkbaren Sattelstützen in meinem Bekanntenkreis mal ein Jahr lang ohne Defekt durchhalten, kaufe ich mir auch mal eine. Hat aber bisher keine geschafft



Ich fahre seit 2010 Variostützen an meinen Bikes, die Forca SPS - Vorteil an dem Teil ist, dass wenn sie mal zickt, man sie selber kurz zerlegt, pflegt und schon ist sie wieder voll am Start  Weil so Aktionen wie einschicken oder Ersatzteile nachkaufen, fände ich auch nervig.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Rolf1962 (25. Februar 2014)

Wurzelpiet schrieb:


> Wie man die Sattelhöhe richtig einstellt, ist mir im Prinzip klar. Es gibt dazu eine Umrechnungsformel oder man stellt den Sattel so ein, dass bei der tiefsten Pedalstellung das Bein fast durchgestreckt ist. An sich komme ich damit auch gut zurecht und habe mich auch daran gewöhnt, beim Anhalten aus dem Sattel zu gehen, weil ich bei korrekt eingestellter Sattelhöhe mal nicht mal eben so bequem einen Fuß auf den Boden stellen kann.
> 
> In der Ebene und bergauf also alles kein Problem. Problematisch wird es für mich allerdings, wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bin und es plötzlich mal ein Stück steil bergab geht. Dann hatte ich schon mehrfach das Problem, dass der Schwerpunkt einfach zu hoch lag und ich beinahe nach vorne weggekippt wäre, weil ich aufgrund der Sattelhöhe nicht hinter den Sattel gehen konnte. Da ich hier in der Gegend aber keine Berge habe, sondern diese kurzen, aber doch steilen Bergabstücke relativ "spontan" im Wald auftauchen, kann ich jetzt auch nicht wie beim Downhillfahren vorher mal kurz den Sattel absenken und ihn hinterher wieder höher stellen (dann würde ich mehr am Sattel schrauben als fahren).
> 
> ...


Ich hab den Sattel zur Anfahrt auf Strasse relativ hoch um bequem treten zu können und komm an der Ampel nur mit Zehenspitzen runter. Wenn ins Gelände geht wird dieser so weit runter gestellt dass ich zur Not mit den Füßen ganz runter komm und mit dem Kopf trotz Helm nicht an jedem Ast hängen bleib.
Du hast doch einen heute üblichen Schnellverschluss?


----------



## OldenBiker (27. Februar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Da gehts mir ähnlich. Bin auch ohne Federung und versenkbare Sattelstütze unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist doch, was ist oft absteigen. wenn ich 'ne 100km Tour mache und muss 3 oder 4mal absteigen, ist das nicht oft. Muss man aber an jeder etwas höheren Kante absteigen, liegt's nicht am hohen Sattel, sondern an der Fahrtechnik.
Wenn die versenkbare Stütze mal auf 'ner Tour klemmt, was wird dann gemacht? Abgestiegen oder gefahren? So einige, mit denen ich unterwgs war und denen genau das passiert ist, sind abgestiegen. Fahren ging nicht, weil der Sattel zu hoch war. Der Sattel war allerdings nicht zu hoch, weil dann hätte auch ich absteigen müssen. Den meisten fehlt es eben an Fahrtechnik. Und das ist das wichtigste beim biken. Aber heutzutage zählt ja nur noch Tempo.
Vor kurzem bin ich mit 2 Bikern unterwegs gewesen, um ein wenig zu springen. Auf einer Strecke ist ein etwas 1,5m hoher Absatz, den man auch als Sprungschanze nutzen kann (beim rauffahren). Da ich ein bisschen wenig Luft in den Reifen hatte, waren die ersten paar Sprünge nicht so wirklich Sprünge. Da kam von einem der Mitfahrer der Tip, ich müsse den Sattel tiefer stellen. Diese Person fährt erst seit etwa 1 Jahr. Als ich etwas mehr Luft in die Reifen füllte, ging das mit dem springen, ohne die Stütze zu verstellen. Da kommt dan das staunen und die Frage wie ich das mache, mit der hohen Stütze. Ist ganz simpel: fahren können.
Wie ich ja schon mal erwähnte, habe ich nichts gegen neue Technik am Bike und wer's fahren will, soll's auch fahren. Aber dann sollten sich diese Leute mit Fahrtechniktips zurück halten, wenn diese Leute bei Abfahrten die Sattelstütze versenken müssen. 
Heutzutage wird in den Bikeshop gerannt und sich ein Fully gekauft. Dann kommt bei so einigen Frust auf, weil sie einge Schlüsselstellen nicht fahren können, obwohl sie ja eigentlich ausreichende Biketechnik haben. Was nützt die ganze Technik, wenn man (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise, ist bitte nicht zu verallgeinern) zu blöd zum fahren ist. Ich habe in 24 Jahren 2 Fullys gehabt. Macht schon Spass, aber was Fahrtechnik angeht, wird man faul. Wozu dem Hindernis ausweichen, wenn einfach drüberbügeln kann. Meine beiden Fullys waren jeweils innerhalb eines Jahres schrott. Und es fehlte mir etwas beim biken: das Feedback eines ungefederten Bikes. Fahrfehler sind so zwar nicht drin, dafür kann man aber besser biken. Und damit meine ich nicht, möglichst schnell 'nen Trail runter zu bolzen. Mir geht es darum, einen Trail zu bewältigen, egal mit welchem Tempo und auch egal ob rauf oder runter. Ohne Technik, sondern mit Können.


----------



## scratch_a (27. Februar 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich deine Argumentation nur teilweise verstehen.

Durch Fully wird man faul? 
Das liegt doch an jedem selbst, wie man fährt! 
Wärst du mit den Fullys auch sauber gefahren, dann wären sie nicht so schnell kaputt gewesen. 
Zusätzlich hast du trotzdem mehr an Komfort und Reserven bei der Abfahrt, wenn es doch mal eng werden sollte oder man die Linie ausnahmsweise nicht sauber erwischt hat. Fully heißt ja nicht, dass man das Hirn ausschalten und überall einfach drüberbrettern muss. Ich persönlich habe lieber die Wahlmöglichkeit, ob ich mal "dreckig" fahren will oder nicht. 
Wenn du unbedingt ein Starrbike brauchst, damit du immer gezwungen wirst sauber zu fahren, dann darfst dir wirklich nichts anderes zulegen. Aber das ist ja hier nicht das Thema.

Ähnlich sehe ich es auch mit der Sattelstütze. Sie soll in meinen Augen kein Fahrtechnikersatz sein, sondern lediglich die Sicherheit und eben den Fahrspaß erhöhen! Aber da wiederhole ich mich nur zu meinem letzten Post hier.
Wenn einer behauptet, ihm störe eine hohe Sattelstütze nie (obwohl er steile, ruppige Abfahrten fährt und hin und wieder springt), dann soll er so fahren. 
Ich weiß, dass sie mich hin und wieder stört! Ein hoher Sattel hindert mich meist nicht mehr, trotzdem runter zu fahren, aber ich habe eben nicht so viel Freiheit unterm Arsch und kann das Rad nicht so frei bewegen und damit spielen. Das ist einfach Fakt. 
Klar, wenn einer ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze gar nicht zurecht kommt, dann muss er erst an sich arbeiten und braucht erst recht keinem Tipps geben. Aber generell zu denken, man hat eine Vario-Sattelstütze nur, um die fehlende Fahrtechnik zu kompensieren halte ich definitiv für falsch.
Im übrigen halte ich technische Probleme eher für die Ausnahme. Bei uns in der Gruppe hat selten wer damit Schwierigkeiten und wenn, dann ist meist nur zuviel Dreck dran (kann man schnell beseitigen) oder wo meine Frau im Winter mal größere Probleme hatte war, als es sehr kalt war (-5°C) (da war in der Remoteleitung noch etwas Wasser vom abspritzen paar Tage zuvor drin, was dann gefroren ist und sich deshalb der Zug nicht mehr frei bewegen konnte).

Mir kommt es so vor, dass du durch deine (extremen?) Erfahrungen mit anderen Mitfahrern ein etwas verzerrtes Bild von der neuen Technik hast  . 
Dadurch, dass ich sowohl ein HT ohne Vario als auch ein Fully mit Vario fahre merke ich den Unterschied beim fahren sehr deutlich. Und ich freu mich jetzt schon tierisch auf den Frühling, wenn das HT eingesommert wird. Das sind aber individuelle Vorlieben und müssen nichts mit Fahrtechnikkompensierung zu tun haben (was mir so vorkommt, als werde das damit immer unterstellt)


----------



## hulster (27. Februar 2014)

@*OldenBiker*

Super - und die Fahrtechnik zaubert man mal eben herbei. Und am besten lernt man das auf die harte Tour, in dem man erst nen paar mal heftig auf die Fresse legt.
Fakt ist:

-	 Gerade wenn man noch nicht der Fahrtechnik Guru ist und perfektes Gefühl fürs Bike hat, erleichtert ne versenkbar Stütze das Lernen ungemein.
-	 Auch wenn hier nicht um DH/Freeride/Enduro geht, aber um Steilstellen. In den Disziplinen hab ich noch keinen mit Sattel oben gesehen. Ist deren Fahrtechnik so schlecht?

Was spricht denn gegen eine versenkbare Stütze:

-	schlechtere Optik?
-	mehr Gewicht?
-	höhere Kosten?

Aber du hast ja schon gesagt, Federung ist auch fürn Arsch. Ich werd jetzt mein Bike verkaufen und nur noch mit dem Renner fahren, damit ich die die besten Fahrtechnikskills bekomme.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man noch nicht der Fahrtechnik Guru ist und perfektes Gefühl fürs Bike hat, erleichtert ne versenkbar Stütze das Lernen ungemein.


So ist es. Und ein Fully hilft auch einige unnötige Stürze zu vermeiden. Und trotzdem lernt man damit. Wenn ich mit meinem Ghost unterwegs bin, ist die Stütze oben. Ich bin zu faul, sie wie früher rein zu schieben. Und ich fahre damit an Stellen, bei denen ich vor ein, zwei Jahren noch abgestiegen bin. Mit meinem alten "Vaterland" mit Rücktrittbremse und Dreigangnabe hätte ich das sicher nicht so hin bekommen. Der Sinn dieser Bemerkung ist einfach:
Nach welcher Logik wird entschieden, was das "beste Bike" zum Lernen der Fahrtechnik ist?
Der Fahrer spielt da keine Rolle? 
Wenn ich daran denke, wie viele "optimalen Trainingsmethoden" im Laufe der Jahre im Sport gefeiert worden sind, welche davon ist dann die "höchstalleroptimalste"? 
Das alles ist so sinnvoll wie der Streit um die beste Methode, Lesen und Schreiben zu lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (27. Februar 2014)

Richtig. Und der praktische Erfolg gibt der Theorie Recht. Das muss jeder für sich selber rausfinden.

Für meinen Teil kann ich nur sagen, dass ich durchs Fully und Vario-Sattelstütze sehr viel dazu gelernt habe, was ich zuvor mit dem HT nie in der gleichen Zeit gelernt habe. Natürlich profitiere ich jetzt im Nachhinein vom Fully auch fürs HT. Hätte ich mir kein Fully zugelegt, wäre ich noch nicht so weit, was für mich fahrbare Stellen und Technik betrifft.


----------



## SofusCorn (27. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, hier stoßen einfach teilweise unterschiedliche Generationen aneinander. Hat das nicht hier irgendwer mal gepostet, es ging so oder so ähnlich:
1. Bis man 15 Jahre alt ist, ist die verfügbare Technologie normaler Standard und war schon immer da.
2. wenn man 15-35 Jahre alt ist, sind technologische Neuheiten was tolles innovatives.
3. ab 35+ Jahren sind neue Technologien überflüssig und schädlich.

edit: Ich meine, wer braucht schon Pedale? Früher gabs Laufräder aus Holz. Das war noch richtiges Ausdauertraining.


----------



## pndrev (27. Februar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier stoßen einfach teilweise unterschiedliche Generationen aneinander. Hat das nicht hier irgendwer mal gepostet, es ging so oder so ähnlich:
> 1. Bis man 15 Jahre alt ist, ist die verfügbare Technologie normaler Standard und war schon immer da.
> 2. wenn man 15-35 Jahre alt ist, sind technologische Neuheiten was tolles innovatives.
> 3. ab 35+ Jahren sind neue Technologien überflüssig und schädlich.



Inkorrekt. Schonmal auf Oldie-Pauls Alter geschaut? 


Wenn meine Vario versagt (an Weihnachten auf der Schwäbischen Alb passiert) fahre ich weiter. Nur halt langsamer und unbequemer. Mit der Stütze in der korrekten Position geht es einfach sicherer und schneller. Kann ich meine Trails auch mit dem Hardtail fahren? Ja, macht auch Spaß. Nur halt eine "andere Art" von Spaß als mit dem Enduro Fully. Gerade bei stark wurzeligen Steilhängen sehe ich keinen Sinn darin, mir mit wenig Federweg und steiler Geometrie zusätzliche Schwierigkeiten einzubauen, wo ich durch Laufruhe, Fehlertoleranz und, in Bezug auf den Sattel, zusätzliche Bewegungsfreiheit *um die Fahrtechnik in vollem Umfang anwenden zu können* einfach keine Schwierigkeiten habe. Im Gegenzug versuche ich mich gerade an Tables, und da nehme ich so wenig Federweg mit zum Üben wie möglich. Aber auch da: Sattel runter. dazu sind Schnellspanner und Variostützen da.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Früher gabs Laufräder aus Holz.


Es gibt wieder Laufräder - Puckies. Die sind ganz ausgezeichnet für das Gleichgewichtsgefühl der Kleinen. Tausendmal besser als die Stützräder zuvor. Und sie sind leicht. Manchmal ergibt ein anderes Material die Renaissance einer Technik.


----------



## SofusCorn (27. Februar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Inkorrekt. Schonmal auf Oldie-Pauls Alter geschaut?



Ausnahmen bestätigen immer die Regel.


----------



## hulster (27. Februar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen immer die Regel.



Ich glaub du verschätzt dich im Alter vieler hier Beteiligten, bzw. deren Einstellung.


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Februar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> … Gerade bei stark wurzeligen Steilhängen sehe ich keinen Sinn darin, mir mit wenig Federweg und steiler Geometrie zusätzliche Schwierigkeiten einzubauen, …


Auf der einen Seite sucht man immer anspruchsvollere Trails, um sie auf der anderen Seite dann wieder mit mehr Materialeinsatz angenehmer/fahrbar zu gestalten. Für mich nicht immer ganz nachvollziehbar. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, vorhandene Trails durch »weniger« Materialeinsatz fahrtechnisch »aufzuwerten«.
Ich bestreite teilweise den zweiten Weg. Letztlich muss das aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was ihm mehr Spaß bereitet …


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite sucht man immer anspruchsvollere Trails, um sie auf der anderen Seite dann wieder mit mehr Materialeinsatz angenehmer/fahrbar zu gestalten.


Material ermöglicht es, auch einmal die schwereren Linien im vorhandenen Trail zu probieren. Auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## hulster (28. Februar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, vorhandene Trails durch »weniger« Materialeinsatz fahrtechnisch »aufzuwerten«.
> Ich bestreite teilweise den zweiten Weg. Letztlich muss das aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was ihm mehr Spaß bereitet …



Das ist durchaus ein Argument. Manchmal ergeben sich aber andere "Zwänge". Meine Motivation vom Hardtail zum Fully war nicht es mir leichter zu machen. Mir war es einfach zu unkomfortabel auf Ziehstrecken und Anfahrt. Andersrum ergibt sich daraus dann, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, dass man dadurch dann etwas anspruchsvollere Trails sucht. 
Bei der Sattelstütze sehe ich es aber ein wenig anders. Das Ding is einfach nur im Weg und erhöht das Risiko.
Wenn ich das Ding draußen lasse sind die Bewegungen ja eigentlich identisch. Meine Position über dem Rad ergibt sich aus dem Gelände und nicht der Sattelstütze. Es wird nur schwieriger dadurch, dass man sich an ihr vorbeibewegen muss. 
Das verbessert für mich aber nicht die Fahrtechnik, sondern erfordert eine zusätzlichen Fahrtechnik Skill den ich sonst aber überhaupt nicht bräuchte. Für mich erschwert das nur den Lernprozess, da es ja direkt noch ne zusätzliche Schwierigkeit hinzufügt.
Das wäre so sinngemäß:
Für nen 1 Meter Drop brauche ich ne bessere/saubere Fahrtechnik, also fang ich mit dem 1 Meter Drop an, damit ich den 0,5 Meter auch sauber fahre.
Für mich sollte es dann eher umgekehrt sein. Versenkbar Sattelstütze zum lernen vom Befahren von Steilstücken. Sitzt das sicher und hat man dann die Notwendigkeit eine nicht versenkbare Stütze fahren zu wollen/müssen, kann man sich das in nem zweiten Schritt erarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (1. März 2014)

Meine Aussage kam vielleicht ein wenig sehr krass rüber. Mit den Fullys bin ich nur etwas schneller gefahren, als mit meinem Starrbike. Und besonders extrem fahre ich nicht. Beide Fullys habe ich vom federweg nicht an die Grenzen gebracht, dennoch sind sie gebrochen.
Mir fehlt bei Fullys/Federung einfach das Gefühl zum Untergrund. Auf keinen Fall will ich erreichen, das keiner mehr mit Federung unterwegs ist. Klar hat man mehr Sicherheitsreserven und man ist für gewöhnlich auf schneller unterwegs. Dem widerrspreche ich auch nicht. Aber eben dadurch, jedenfalls hab' ich das Gefühl, das man eben alles fahren können muss, statt auch mal abzusteigen. 
Für mich verhält sich das ähnlich mit absenkbaren Sattelstützen. Mehr Sicherheit an schwierigen Stellen ist ja OK, aber muss dann diese Stellen auch unbedingt fahren, wenn diese nur mit einer abgesenkten Stütze zu bewältigen sind? Das meinte ich damit, man wird faul. Jemanden zu beleidigen lag nicht in meiner Absicht.
Generell bin ich nicht gegen neue Technik und ich bin auch der Meinung, jeder soll mit dem Material fahren, wonach ihm ist. Die meisten meiner Bekannten sind mit Fullys unterwegs und haben teilweise absenkbare Stützen. Auch habe schon Bikes mit absenkbarer Stütze gefahren und muss zugeben, man hats an schwierigen Stellen leichter damit. Mir persönlich fehlt aber eben das können, was ohne verstellbarer Stütze nötig ist. Und ich bin der Meinung, das man nicht immer alles fahren können muss.


----------



## pndrev (1. März 2014)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> aber muss dann diese Stellen auch unbedingt fahren, wenn diese nur mit einer abgesenkten Stütze zu bewältigen sind?



Wenn sie dadurch fahrbar sind, ja. Warum denn nicht? Technik hilft, die Fahrtechnik auch dort korrekt umzusetzen. Bestens. Wenn jemand anders zu faul ist, seine Stütze abzusenken und dann 5 Minuten braucht um sicher runterzustolpern, warte ich halt unten...


----------



## hulster (2. März 2014)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> aber muss dann diese Stellen auch unbedingt fahren, wenn diese nur mit einer abgesenkten Stütze zu bewältigen sind?



Dann hast du meinen Ansatz/Aussage nicht verstanden. 
Ich behaupte fahrtechnisch macht das überhaupt keinen Unterschied, ob mit oder ohne abgesenkte Sattelstütze. Die Position ergibt sich aus dem Gelände. Ist es entsprechend steil, muss ich hinter den Sattel, um meine zentrale Postion zu halten. Da ist es egal, ob der oben oder unten ist. Es wird nur unnötig schwieriger in diese Postion zu gelangen und sich in dieser Postion zu bewegen.
Das erschwert das Lernen unnötigt und bringt mich in der Fahrtechnik überhaupt nicht weiter.
Für mich ist das eine Bedingung, die wenn überhaupt nur in einem 2. Schritt gelernt werden sollte und nur dann, wenn ichs brauche, wenn ich nämlich keine versenkbare Stütze habe, oder fahren will. Ist dieser Umstand schon für das Lernen vorgegeben, weil mein Rad keine hat, heißt das erstmal manuell runter fürs Lernen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. März 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Das erschwert das Lernen unnötigt und bringt mich in der Fahrtechnik überhaupt nicht weiter.


Ach was. Es  beschleunigt das Lernen. Du bist viel schneller an deiner Grenze! Und weiter geht´s nicht.


----------



## pndrev (2. März 2014)

Genau. Und die durch den Sattel gesetzt Grenze des Fahrbaren ist absolut und so zu akzeptieren! Grenzen verschieben durch einen Handgriff oder Knopfdruck - wo kämen wir den da hin...


----------



## mw.dd (2. März 2014)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> ... aber muss dann diese Stellen auch unbedingt fahren, wenn diese nur mit einer abgesenkten Stütze zu bewältigen sind? ...



Ja. Das macht für mich den Spaß an der Sache aus. Ich kann dafür auf 100km-Touren verzichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allrider (3. März 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> wo kämen wir den da hin...


wenn immer nur jeder sagte: "wo kämen wir da hin" und niemand ginge, um mal zu schauen wohin man käme, wenn man den ginge!


----------



## OldenBiker (4. März 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Dann hast du meinen Ansatz/Aussage nicht verstanden.
> Ich behaupte fahrtechnisch macht das überhaupt keinen Unterschied, ob mit oder ohne abgesenkte Sattelstütze. Die Position ergibt sich aus dem Gelände. Ist es entsprechend steil, muss ich hinter den Sattel, um meine zentrale Postion zu halten. Da ist es egal, ob der oben oder unten ist.



Die Sattelposition ist sehr wohl ausschlaggebend. Denn wenn's egal wäre, würde es keine versenkbaren Stützen geben. Mit abgesenkter Stütze kommt man leichter hinter den Sattel. Will ich gar nicht anzweifeln. Aber das man dadurch erst die Fahrtechnik lernt ist quatsch. Denn wer eine versenkbare Stütze hat, wird sie nicht mehr ausbauen. Anfänger lernen also nur mit tiefer Stütze zu fahren.
Das man nicht immer alles fahren muss, damit meine ich, das kaum einer mehr bereit ist, auch mal abzusteigen. Lieber wird sich ein Stück Technik an's Bike geschraubt, statt zu akzeptieren, hier ist eine Grenze erreicht. Wer seinen Grenzbereich ausreizen will, soll in den Bikepark gehen, da kann er auch mit Technik rauf. Runter wollen alle immer leichter, am besten Omas Sofa unter'm Hintern, damit alle Unebenheiten glatt gebügelt werden. Da kann man auch gleich auf der Strasse fahren.
Schon aus dem Grund fahre ich ungefedert. Und benutze auch keinen Lift. Das ist was für Weicheier (sorry, wenn sich jemand angegriffen fühlt). Ich gehe nach dem Motto, eine Anfahrt muss man sich erkämpfen. Eine Abfahrt wissen nur die wirklich zu schätzen, die sich vorher auch raufgequält haben. Jemand der wirklich fahren kann, braucht keine Federung oder versenkbare Stütze. Ich bin nicht perfekt, was Fahrtechnik angeht, und muss schon mal unfreiwillig absteigen, weil vielleicht der Sattel nicht tief genug war. Aber deswegen ein Stück unnötige Technik ans Bike schrauben, nur weil meine Fahrtechnik nicht ausreicht? Nein danke, lieber steige ich vorher ab und stehe dazu, das ich eine Schlüsselstelle nicht packe, als mit der Ausrede zu kommen, mein Bike ist nicht gut genug ausgestattet. 
Auch wenn meine Aussage kaum einem gefallen werden, das ist meine Meinung, von der ich nur sehr schwer ab zu bringen bin.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. März 2014)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Aber deswegen ein Stück unnötige Technik ans Bike schrauben, nur weil meine Fahrtechnik nicht ausreicht? Nein danke, lieber steige ich vorher ab und stehe dazu, das ich eine Schlüsselstelle nicht packe, als mit der Ausrede zu kommen, mein Bike ist nicht gut genug ausgestattet.


Es gibt Puristen und Pragmatiker. 
Und wie sagte der Alte Fritz?
„Jeder soll nach seiner _Façon selig werden_“


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. März 2014)

Warum soll man mit hoher stütze fahren lernen wennan es danach nie wieder brauch!?


----------



## mw.dd (4. März 2014)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn meine Aussage kaum einem gefallen werden, das ist meine Meinung, von der ich nur sehr schwer ab zu bringen bin.



Letzten Endes ist es eine Frage der eigenen Philosophie vom Biken. Und solange wie man nicht versucht, die allen Anderen aufzudrücken (schon gar nicht ratsuchenden Anfängern), ist ja alles gut.
Was mich jetzt allerdings interessieren würde: Fährst Du mit Cantileverbremse/V-Brake/Disk? Schaltung? Luftreifen, vielleicht sogar mit Profil? Wenn ja, warum? Dort, wo man das benötigt, brauchst Du ja nicht fahren...


----------



## SofusCorn (5. März 2014)

Irgendwie werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, dass er eh nur einen Streit provozieren möchte. Seine Meinung ist das einzig Wahre und alle anderen liegen falsch und werden mit Verachtung gestraft. Also ich fahre Mountainbike, weils mir Spaß macht und nicht, weil mein Sattel es mir erlaubt.


----------



## OldenBiker (6. März 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Irgendwie werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, dass er eh nur einen Streit provozieren möchte. Seine Meinung ist das einzig Wahre und alle anderen liegen falsch und werden mit Verachtung gestraft. Also ich fahre Mountainbike, weils mir Spaß macht und nicht, weil mein Sattel es mir erlaubt.



Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil. Ich habe geschrieben, das meine Aussage meine Meinung ist,  ich habe aber nicht behauptet, das meine Meinung die einzig Wahre ist. Ich verachte keinen anderen Biker, nur weil er neueste Technik benutzt.

@mw.dd 
Ich fahre doch tatsächlich mit Stollenreifen, habe Schläuche drin, benutze Scheibenbremsen und hab 'ne Schaltung. Warum? Warum denn nicht? Dort wo ich fahre, würdest Du dich ohne Federung vermutlich gar nicht lang trauen, kann mich in dem Punkt aber auch irren.

Oldie-Paul hat's schon ganz richtig beschrieben. Ich zähle mich eher zu den Puristen. Ich bin angefangen zu biken, da gab's noch keine Federung oder absenkbare Sattelstützen. Heute bekommt man ja eigentlich nix anderes mehr. 

Übrigens habe ich auch 2 Federgabeln rumstehen. Warum ich die nicht nutze? weil mir a) der Wartungsaufwand zu groß ist. Ich will nicht ständig die Gabel putzen und erstmal den Luftdruck prüfen. B) weils mir damit zu langweilig ist. 

An meinem Bike ist kein Teil dran, das mir Fahrtechnik abnimmt. Das modernste sind Scheibenbremsen.

Aber einen Tip hab' ich noch für die, die den Sattel absenken müssen: lötet dden Sattel direkt am Sitzrohr an. Ihr braucht nicht mehr überlegen wie tief muss der Sattel denn runter, Ihr kommt ohne Probleme hinter den Sattel, spart Geld für 'ne Stütze und das Bike wiegt weniger.

In diesem Sinne, habt weiterhin Spass mit Eurem Technik SchnickSchnack und vielleicht findet Ihr ja noch die ultimative Sattelposition.


----------



## GoingDown (6. März 2014)

Es geht nicht um die optimale Sattelposition, sondern vielmehr um mehr Sicherheit bergab.
Ich habe zwar auch erst jetzt wieder mit dem Biken angefangen, habe vorm steileren Trail mit Stufen aber auch erstmal den Sattel runtergemacht, weil ich mich sonst einfach nicht sicher fühle. Natürlich kann man das auch mit Sattel oben fahren, aber wenn man sich unwohl und sicher fühlt verkrampft man und dann passiert meist irgendein Mist.

Die Variostützen sind einfach nur eine Vereinfachung, man muss zum Sattel runtermachen nicht mehr anhalten, fürs Hochmachen auch nicht.
Runtermachen geht auch ohne Variostütze beim langsamen Fahren. Das Ganze nimmt einem keine Fahrtechnik ab, da man sonst ja wohl einfach absteigen würde und das eben von Hand macht. Natürlich wird auch verleitet, das immer zu machen, sobald es bergab geht, aber da ist dann die eigene Disziplin gefragt.
Zusätzlich nimmt man für diese Bequemlichkeit mehr Gewicht in kauf.

Wenn man aus Spaß an der Freude fährt sehe ich das absolut unproblematisch, da gehts nämlich nicht nur darum als erster unten zu sein und der Beste zu sein, sondern auch um eigenen Spaß - und Sicherheit - diese tritt bei Rennen ja ein wenig in den Hintergrund weil man da schnell sein muss.


----------



## mw.dd (6. März 2014)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> ...
> Aber einen Tip hab' ich noch für die, die den Sattel absenken müssen: lötet dden Sattel direkt am Sitzrohr an. Ihr braucht nicht mehr überlegen wie tief muss der Sattel denn runter, Ihr kommt ohne Probleme hinter den Sattel, spart Geld für 'ne Stütze und das Bike wiegt weniger...



Du hast den Sinn einer Variostütze noch nicht verstanden, oder?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. März 2014)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne, habt weiterhin Spass mit Eurem Technik SchnickSchnack und vielleicht findet Ihr ja noch die ultimative Sattelposition.


So wie von mir hier verkürzt, wäre das ein freundliches Ende der Diskussion gewesen. Aber das wolltest du nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (6. März 2014)

Ne, "Puristen" habe ich auch noch keine entspannten erlebt. OldenBiker beweist das ganz gut.

Es geht hier um Fahrtechnik und -sicherheit für Anfänger. Oder darum, Stellen zu fahren, die er offensichtlich nicht einmal probieren will, da kein Interesse besteht die eigenen Fähigkeiten auszutesten oder Grenzen zu verschieben. Ich würde ihn ja gerne mal auf den Enduro-Touren hier in der Fränkischen sehen, nach endlosen Uphill (Sattel hoch!) dann mit 15-20% Gefälle über Stock und Stein mehrere 100 hm bergab (Sattel runter!). Ich ess dann derweil unten einen Kuchen und hoffe, dass er sich beim Runterschieben nicht verläuft. 

Man kann sich ja gerne dafür entscheiden, keine technischen Stellen fahren zu wollen, aber dann bitte nicht auch noch Anfänger mit zusätzlichen Schwierigkeiten in der Lernphase überfordern!


----------



## F4B1 (6. März 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Fahrtechnik und -sicherheit für Anfänger. Oder darum, Stellen zu fahren, die er offensichtlich nicht einmal probieren will, da kein Interesse besteht die eigenen Fähigkeiten auszutesten oder Grenzen zu verschieben. Ich würde ihn ja gerne mal auf den Enduro-Touren hier in der Fränkischen sehen, nach endlosen Uphill (Sattel hoch!) dann mit 15-20% Gefälle über Stock und Stein mehrere 100 hm bergab (Sattel runter!). Ich ess dann derweil unten einen Kuchen und hoffe, dass er sich beim Runterschieben nicht verläuft.


Kommt doch einfach mal darauf an, was man mit seinen Bike vor hat. Wenn man sich ein XC Racebike kauft (auch Starrbikes gehen ja in die Richtung)fährt man halt damit normalerweise keine Endurotouren.
Will man All Mountain (ok, ist der Grenzbereich)oder gar Enduro fahren, muss man über das absenken der Sattelstütze nicht diskutieren. Aber da sehen auch die Bikes ganz anders aus. Selbst mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze sollte eine Endurotour mit 80-100mm Federweg zumindest sehr anspruchsvoll sein. Und im XC Rennen sollte man mit 160mm Federweg, dicken Schlappen und eher abfahrtsorientierter Geometrie auch keine Chance haben.


----------



## pndrev (6. März 2014)

Eben. Von daher kategorisch und generell nicht nur Variostützen, sondern das Absenken der Stütze an sich zu verteufeln ist einfach komplett Blödsinn. Das war es, was ich mit dem Tourenbeispiel sagen will. Es ist einfach dumm, eine solche Tour mit starrer, hoher Stütze fahren zu wollen und dann noch anderen vorzuwerfen, sie verfügen über keine Fahrtechnik und seien zu faul, ihr Bike notfalls zu schieben. Diese Aussagen von OldenBiker sind schlicht ignorant, nichts weiter.


----------



## Samplidude (6. März 2014)

Auf längeren Strecken ohne hohen fahrtechnischen Anspruch fahre ich mit hohem Sattel in "Tretposition", da mir Das das Treten sehr erleichtert; wenn ich mal nen längeren Trail mit Stufen, Steilstücken, etc. vor mir habe, wird angehalten, Schnellspanner auf, Sattel runter, Schnellspanner wieder zu, wieder aufsetzen. Das mache ich natürlich nicht bei jedem kleinem Trail, aber am local-DH gehts sonst nicht weiter (fahre übrigens kein "Omasofa", auch wenn ich mich frage, wie lange das mein XC Hardtail das noch mitmacht). 
Man könnte hier auch umgekehrt argumentieren, warum man den den Sattel für die Waldautobahn hochmachen sollte, da könnte man doch einfach die Beine was mehr trainieren und dann passt Das (Achtung, könnte nicht ernst gemeint sein). Auf meiner kleinen Sprintrunde habe ich den Sattel meist so hoch das ich noch einigermassen sitzend treten kann, aber gerade so genug Platz für Manöver auf dem Trail habe, ideal ist aber beides nicht, und anhalten in einer Sprintrunde?

Kurz: Sattel unten hat berechtigende Vorteile, Sattel oben auch, nicht anhalten zu müssen wäre aber auch schön.
Also hätte ich mit einer Variostütze alles abgedeckt.

(Auch nicht ernst) Warum benutzen wir eigentlich Fahrräder? Wir Memmen könnten auch aufhören es uns leichtzumachen, und die nächste Tour joggen! aber barfuss, bitte


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (7. März 2014)

Auch wenn dus vllt lustig gemeint hast, ich mach sowas. touren mit dem freerider, stahlfahrwerk, geschätzten 19kg und keiner möglichkeit, die stütze rauszuziehen. ich komm damit fast alles hoch, wofür andere ihre leichtbau-starr-hardtails brauchen und wenns mal partout nicht geht, mach ich dann die stütze hoch? nein, denn ich muss nicht alles rauffahren können, ich steige dann einfach ab und schiebe die stelle. ich seh dauernd biker, die die uphills nicht mehr mit versenkter stütze hochkommen oder meinen, dafür hardtails zu brauchen... deren fitness ist einfach vergammelt.

ähnlichkeiten mit vorherigen aussagen sind natürlich rein zufällig.


----------



## OldenBiker (7. März 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Ne, "Puristen" habe ich auch noch keine entspannten erlebt. OldenBiker beweist das ganz gut.
> 
> Es geht hier um Fahrtechnik und -sicherheit für Anfänger. Oder darum, Stellen zu fahren, die er offensichtlich nicht einmal probieren will, da kein Interesse besteht die eigenen Fähigkeiten auszutesten oder Grenzen zu verschieben. Ich würde ihn ja gerne mal auf den Enduro-Touren hier in der Fränkischen sehen, nach endlosen Uphill (Sattel hoch!) dann mit 15-20% Gefälle über Stock und Stein mehrere 100 hm bergab (Sattel runter!). Ich ess dann derweil unten einen Kuchen und hoffe, dass er sich beim Runterschieben nicht verläuft.
> 
> Man kann sich ja gerne dafür entscheiden, keine technischen Stellen fahren zu wollen, aber dann bitte nicht auch noch Anfänger mit zusätzlichen Schwierigkeiten in der Lernphase überfordern!



Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, komme ich gerne in's fränkische und fahre mit. Aber bloß 15-20% Gefälle. Das kann ich schon im Wiehengebirge haben.

Und nur weil ich die, für *mich* überflüssige Technik ablehne, meinst Du, ich wäre nicht entspannt. Schön, das Du mich so gut kennst und mich aufgrund meiner Meinung so gut beurteilen kannst (wie einige andere hier auch). Übrigens habe keine Ultraleicht Racefeile. Mein Bike wiegt mal knappe 13 kg. So manches Fully ist da leichter. 

Und das ich nicht nur langeweilige Forstautobahnen fahre, kann man auf dem Video ja sehen. Und ja, ich musste ein ein paar Stellen absteigen, mangels Fahrtechnik.


----------



## pndrev (7. März 2014)

Mangels Fahrtechnik. Und du meinst immer noch nicht, dass ein tieferer Sattel da geholfen hätte, sich mal die Fahrtechnik anzueignen? Auf dem Video kann ich übrigens kaum technische Schwierigkeiten erkennen, wobei wie üblich das Gefälle nicht rauskommt. Eigentlich würde ich sogar sagen, so wie teilweise jede Kante das Vorderrad runtergezittert wird ist das ein Lehrvideo, wieso man mit niedrigem Sattel abfahren sollte...

Und ja, andere, die ihre Fahrtechnik voll einsetzen wollen und Stellen fahren, die du für nicht fahrbar hältst, als "faul" zu bezeichnen, zeugt nicht gerade von einer entspannten Einstellung. Du kannst gerne so fahren, aber das hier als einzig Wahres (tm) zu verkaufen und Anfängern zu sagen man müsse so fahren und nicht anders - das gibt einfach Widerspruch.


----------



## SofusCorn (7. März 2014)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Und nur weil ich die, für *mich* überflüssige Technik ablehne, meinst Du, ich wäre nicht entspannt. Schön, das Du mich so gut kennst und mich aufgrund meiner Meinung so gut beurteilen kannst (wie einige andere hier auch)



Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus. Du gibts deine abwertende Meinung über andere kund, entsprechende Meinungen erntest du infolgedessen selbst.


----------



## OldenBiker (8. März 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus. Du gibts deine abwertende Meinung über andere kund, entsprechende Meinungen erntest du infolgedessen selbst.



Touchè



pndrev schrieb:


> Und ja, andere, die ihre Fahrtechnik voll einsetzen wollen und Stellen fahren, die du für nicht fahrbar hältst, als "faul" zu bezeichnen, zeugt nicht gerade von einer entspannten Einstellung. Du kannst gerne so fahren, aber das hier als einzig Wahres (tm) zu verkaufen und Anfängern zu sagen man müsse so fahren und nicht anders - das gibt einfach Widerspruch.



Stimmt, mit 'ner abgesenkten Stütze hätte ich vielleicht alles fahren können. Und mit Federung wäre das auch nicht so ein rumgezittere. Und wäre ich die Strecken vorher schon mal gefahren, hätte ich vielleicht auch nicht absteigen müssen.

Eine Aussage von Dir ist allerdings falsch. Ich habe nicht gesagt, das man so fahren muss, wie ich das mache. Falls das aber so rüber gekommen sein sollte, entschuldige ich mich dafür, denn das ist nicht meine Absicht, jemandem vorzuschreiben, wie man oder mit was man zu fahren hat.
Die Strecken im Video bin ich zwischenzeitlich öfter gefahren und habe auch schon Biker dabei gehabt, die das sich das ohne Federung oder abgesenkter Stütze nicht trauen würden und mich für verrückt erklärt, das ich das mache, so ganz ohne 'Hilfstechnik'. 

Und nun denke ich mal, sollte wir die Diskussion um meine Meinung beenden. Ich habe meine Meinung über absenkbare Stützen kund getan, ihre Eure Meinung über mich und dabei sollten wir's belassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (8. März 2014)

@OldenBiker 

könntest du mir bitte mal nen link der der aufgezeichneten Tour zu kommen lassen ..wäre nett ..danke 
is auf jeden Fall ne Ost Harz Runde ,das hab ich schon erkannt 

ob abgesenkt oder nich ..Fahrtechnik brauch man bei beiden Möglichkeiten ..mit nem Fully is es einfach entspannter und schont den Körper


----------



## OldenBiker (8. März 2014)

@Baxter75

Hier der Link: www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3HFoWWrRZk&list=UU_qeLKROaYIul16o66HNPtA

Falls Du GPS hast, kann ich Dir auch den Track zukommen lassen. Schick mir dann einfach 'ne PN.


----------



## Baxter75 (8. März 2014)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> @Baxter75
> 
> Hier der Link: www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3HFoWWrRZk&list=UU_qeLKROaYIul16o66HNPtA
> 
> Falls Du GPS hast, kann ich Dir auch den Track zukommen lassen. Schick mir dann einfach 'ne PN.


war evt etwas falsch ausgedrückt von mir ..mit link meinte ich eigentlich den link von gpsies wo evt die tour hoch geladen wurde  ;-)...

habe gps ..schicks mir dann bitte mal per pn ..danke


----------



## OldenBiker (8. März 2014)

Hab den Track mal zu Gpsies hochgeladen. Man ja per PN keine GPS-Tracks verschicken.
Hier der Link: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dybysstzynuureeb

Eins gilt noch zu beachten: der Höllenstieg ist im unteren Teil offiziell für MTBs gesperrt.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. März 2014)

das weiß ich ,das es einige tra


OldenBiker schrieb:


> Hab den Track mal zu Gpsies hochgeladen. Man ja per PN keine GPS-Tracks verschicken.
> Hier der Link: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dybysstzynuureeb
> 
> Eins gilt noch zu beachten: der Höllenstieg ist im unteren Teil offiziell für MTBs gesperrt.




Danke für den Link bzw fürs hochladen ...meinste mit unteren teil ..vom Kappellenklippenweg bis zum Forstmeisten Sietz Weg oder noch nen stück weiter ???


----------



## Pascha-88 (9. März 2014)

Noeps schrieb:


> Ich hab die Forca sps400 und find sie gut. Nicht mehr ohne



habe auch die Forca sps400, bloß nach 2 wochen zickt sie rum, von der höchsten stufe fällt sie immer wieder auf die mittlere ab, obwohl man hört, dass das ding einrastet.
Auch mal sowas gehabt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedgehog0202 (9. März 2014)

ich habe den Sattel etwas, nicht viel tiefer als "Vorgeschrieben" und hatte noch keine Probleme damit


----------



## Datenwurm (10. März 2014)

Mein Sattel ist nach Gefühl eingestellt, damit komme ich gut bergauf und jede Strecke runter. Am Dh und am Cc bike.


----------



## Al_Gebra (10. März 2014)

Pascha-88 schrieb:


> habe auch die Forca sps400, bloß nach 2 wochen zickt sie rum, von der höchsten stufe fällt sie immer wieder auf die mittlere ab, obwohl man hört, dass das ding einrastet.
> Auch mal sowas gehabt ?



Ich kann jetzt gerade nicht nachschauen, aber ich meine, es gibt an der Stütze eine Schraube (Imbus?) für die Federspannung.


----------



## Wies (10. März 2014)

Pascha-88 schrieb:


> habe auch die Forca sps400, bloß nach 2 wochen zickt sie rum, von der höchsten stufe fällt sie immer wieder auf die mittlere ab, obwohl man hört, dass das ding einrastet.
> Auch mal sowas gehabt ?



Hatte vor kurzem genau dasselbe Problem und zwar ca. alle 300 Meter. Lösung war: zerlegen, putzen, fetten und die Zugspannung vom Bolzen verringert, so dass ich den Remotehebel jetzt weiter durchdrücken muss als davor. Außerdem hab ich mir noch nen Flicken Neopren von oben über die Aufhängung vom Faltenbalg gestülpt, damit kein Sand von oben mehr reinkommt. Seitdem funktionierts besser als je zuvor 

P.S.: Meine Vermutung ist, dass durch das Wippen aufm Sattel zusammen mit wenig Schmierung, sich der Bolzen stückchenweise aus dem Sattelrohr geruckelt hat


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2014)

Alle Probleme, die ich mit den Forca-Modellen hatte, konnten mein Vater und ich super easy beheben, mussten sie also nicht einschicken - sowas will ich mir nämlich immer sparen. Fahre sie immer mit Gummibalgschutz wegen Schlamm!


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. März 2014)

Ich finds lustig, dass plötzlich die Kritik an OldenBiker verstummt, wo durch die von ihm gepostete GPS Datei klar wird, dass er mitnichten nur einfache Trails fährt, sondern mit seiner einfachen Technik auch anspruchsvollere Trails im Harz fährt. OldenBiker ich finds gut und fühle dich mit dir verbunden und gebe zu, dass auch ich schon auf Harztrails ohne Federung und Sattelabsenkung unterwegs war, was ja laut einiger Zeitgenossen hier im Forum völlig unmöglich ist


----------



## scratch_a (24. März 2014)

Ich denke, es ist dazu einfach alles gesagt worden und man muss nicht nochmal alles durch diskutieren. Es kommen schließlich keine weiteren Erkenntnisse oder Argumente. Unabhängig von dem GPS-Daten, welche mir erstens völlig unbekannt und zweitens auch egal sind, was wohl anderen auch so geht


----------



## Dennis-AL29 (25. März 2014)

Die Kritik ist nur verstummt, weil auch OldenBiker verstummt ist.
Die GPS Datei kenne ich, wie vermutlich die meisten hier, nicht.


----------



## hulster (25. März 2014)

Außerdem - hat jemand behauptet, dass man das nicht fahren kann? Die Diskussion ging doch mehr darum, was sinnvoll ist um seine Fahrtechnik zu entwickeln.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. März 2014)

ich muss heute auch nicht mehr auf nem Traktor mit unsynchronisiertem Getriebe fahren lernen wenn ich nur noch Schlepper mit Stufemlosem Getriebe oder Lastschaltgetriebe fahren werde ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (25. März 2014)

Ich hatte ja in meinem letzten Post schon gesagt, das ich meine meinung habe, die anderen ihre eigene und das damit erledigt ist. Und das sollte es auch sein. 
aber das ist hier im IBC typisch: andere Meinungen zählen nicht und wenn wieder Ruhe reingekommen ist, kommt irgendeiner, der wieder anfangen muss.
Ich habe meine Meinung zum Thema geäußert, so einige haben sich über meine Meinung geäußert. Deswegen nochmals: *ERLEDIGT*.
Darum bin ich verstummt. Und dies wird der letzte Post zu diesem Thema von mir sein, denn ich hab alles dazu gesagt. Ich muss nix posten, nur damit man noch weiss, ich bin da, bzw. damit ich was gesagt habe.


----------

